# T3 vs T4



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

whats the difference? Do you stack them or alternate them?


----------



## unclem (Jul 6, 2010)

iam doing the t3 and clen you talked about on another thread. but i stack them both before with yohimbee 5.4mg a tab. its called yocon in mexico. powerful shit. but i here they got injectable clen and yohimbee now but dont know wat its called. i guess people are getting good results. anything to add cap't?

ps......yes i have staked t3-t4 in the past nivoral.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

I got given some t4, just dont know what to do with it unclem . .


----------



## unclem (Jul 6, 2010)

use them on your next cut cycle there very similar to t3 but longer acting. and they mess with a different part of your metabolism, but they do help you create bodyheat. the only thing they can make some people tired.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw ufc2010's fictional bb friend was running both . . he was jerked


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I saw ufc2010's fictional bb friend was running both . . he was jerked



Then it must be the way to go

Make sure you buy your T3/T4 combo from WP. Their products are 100% Legit!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 6, 2010)

What Richard Gears said is right.


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2010)

the big combo is called cyx3 and I believe its t3\clen\yohimbine inject.


----------



## unclem (Jul 7, 2010)

^^^^^^oh, thnx i didnt know it gave that extra helkper thats awesome. thnx bro.


----------

